# Anyone going fishing this week?



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

I work 7 days a week typically and took a few days off to work on my mother-in-laws tractor. I hope to be finished with it tomorrow or Wednesday and will be free on Thursday and Friday to go fishing. Anyone going?


----------

